# cant decide one what tires next



## stealth500ho (Aug 14, 2009)

well its either between 29.5 skinny wides or 30 9 and 11 or 30 10 for a 12" rim help me make a decision please going on a sportsman 500 with a clutch kit and some other stuff soon to come


----------



## stealth500ho (Aug 14, 2009)

or wait for the 30 outlaw radials


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

29.5 FTW!!!


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

dont waist your money on the radials. they are trash.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

bayou_boy_22 said:


> dont waist your money on the radials. they are trash.


 
:agreed:


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

29.5


----------



## stealth500ho (Aug 14, 2009)

the new radials willl have 1.5 deep lugs


----------



## DTX (Mar 24, 2010)

What kind of mud do you ride and do you like 12" or 14" wheels better?


----------



## goose750 (Feb 27, 2009)

29.5s skinnie / wide:nutkick:


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2010)

If you like the mud, i wouldn't get the radials. Decent trail tire but crapy mud tire. 29.5's (if you want that big of a tire) i think are lighter and would probably work better for you IMO.


----------

